
Ask HN: Would you use my social reforestation app? - zackproser
I&#x27;m building an app that will make it stupid simple and fast to purchase trees that will be replanted in major reforestry projects around the world:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;treespree.io<p>The app will encourage you to invite friends to form teams. The teams will drive leaderboards, gamification and hopefully some virality. You&#x27;ll get stats and maps on where your trees went.<p>Social reforestation as a service, in light of insights like these: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.theguardian.com&#x2F;environment&#x2F;2019&#x2F;jul&#x2F;04&#x2F;planting-billions-trees-best-tackle-climate-crisis-scientists-canopy-emissions<p>Would you use this app if I built it and contribute $5? $20?
======
latexr
> Would you use this app if I built it

No, because of the gamification angle:

> The app will encourage you to invite friends to form teams. The teams will
> drive leaderboards, gamification and hopefully some virality.

I wouldn’t want yet another app trying to manipulate my behaviour[1], even if
for an ostensibly good reason[2]. I’m unsure if competing around “which team
does the most good” is a healthy way to solve the problem.

But I applaud your cause and might reference the app’s existence to some
people on that basis. Whether I’d do that or not would depend on the
implementation.

[1]: Though I appreciate your honesty.

[2]: What happens if incentives shift?

~~~
zackproser
Thanks for the feedback. I really appreciate it.

It sounds like you'd prefer a straight donation approach?

My concern is stickiness and commitment. I don't want people to show up once,
chip in $6 and then disappear forever.

I want people to get engaged longterm and evangelize the platform / cause
amongst their own contacts.

I'm open to better approaches for getting more people onboard and active.

Thanks again

------
zackproser
FWIW, I started putting together mockups here:
[https://mocks.treespree.io/](https://mocks.treespree.io/)

